# Feeding Spirulina and Brine Shrimp



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I was recently at Big Als (Vaughan), walking around gawking at the fish like im at the zoo (man that's a nice store); and i got some goldfish flakes, and beside them I noticed "Spirulina: Color Enhancement Flake Food", so I grabbed a small bottle to give it a try. When i got home i looked it up online, but didn't get any definitive answers. So,

*1.
a) What does it do that normal goldfish food doesn't?
b) How much should I use it in relation to my other flakes/pellets?*

Also, when i was there, an associate suggested that I also grab some brine shrimp, because theyre good for the fish, so I decided to give it a try because I've seen people here talking about it form time to time on these forums. So when I got home I thawed one cube and gave it to my goldfish. They, along with my loach ate it and the tank was clear in 15 minutes. However i have some questions:

*2.
a) Why should I feed my goldfish and dojo loach brine shrimp? What is so good about brine shrimp?
b) Is once a week a good time frame for feeding them brine shrimp?*

Cheers! and thanks for the input


----------

